# Cool Gear & Software



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Had an idea for a thread where we can share great gear finds and cool software that can help with our photography/videography. So use this thread when you want to post about new cameras, accessories, services or software.

There are a quite a few "shooting while tethered to your pc" options out there, some provided by the camera manufacturer and many other third party solutions ranging in price from cheap to quite expensive.

I ran across this unique tethering solution on another photo site and thought I'd share it with EhMacers. It's Mac only, it comes with a Lightroom plug-in and best of all it's donationware. I downloaded it, but haven't fully tested it yet.

Studio and Lightroom Tether

YouTube video by a third party:




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2010)

Looks cool. Once it works with my 7D I'll give it a whirl.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Thx, K.

Just tried with a Canon 1D Mk IIN, seems to work fine. Didn't try the LR import, downloaded directly to the laptop Pictures folder and set to open the image in Bridge. Have a studio session later this week, will try real life then.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Hey FeXL, good to know it worked with your D1MKII. The software appears to be more Nikon-centric. Let us know how the studio session goes.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Yeah, the control window doesn't show anything besides a shutter trigger (no aperture or SS adjustments) but, frankly, I'd rather trigger it with the camera and adjust everything else at the camera anyways (as far as studio stuff is concerned). There may be more need for remote control if you were wireless at a sporting event & the camera was strung to the rafters or shooting wildlife remotely.

I've used the Canon software for the 1D Mk II and it seemed OK, but for some reason I could never get the IIN to work. The Canon software seemed a bit slow to read the file, too. This displays the image quicker, I'm guessing in about 4 seconds or so.

Like the Canon software, however, the image reads only to the laptop, not to both the CF card and the laptop. I'd rather have it read to both (paranoid about the FW cable getting unplugged in mid transfer, it's happened in the past).


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Really, how hard can it be to write to both from the camera's buffer? Dump to the CF card and the HDD, that would make me a "lover". I'll try it out with my D300 (which still has your fingerprints on it) and I'll report back. Only reason I can see is that both Nikon and Canon won't make the camera's APIs available to outside developers.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

kps said:


> Really, how hard can it be to write to both from the camera's buffer? Dump to the CF card and the HDD, that would make me a "lover". I'll try it out with my D300 (which still has your fingerprints on it) and I'll report back. Only reason I can see is that both Nikon and Canon won't make the camera's APIs available to outside developers.


It's a shame that they don't have API's available for sure 

It's not like the software canon and nikon provide are stellar. More apps in the marketplace means less pressure for them with their free apps in the end game ...


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Nikon used to include tethering software with earlier NX versions, then they gone and split it off for an additional $250 or something equally ridiculous, so I'm hoping this software does at least a passable job.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

kps said:


> (which still has your fingerprints on it)


Nikon? In my hands? 

I'm sorry, I have no recollection of that...


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

FeXL said:


> Nikon? In my hands?
> 
> I'm sorry, I have no recollection of that...


Yeees, by the look on your face when you held it, I can see how you'd put that memory behind you. :lmao:


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

My D40 is not supported. Hopefully with future releases, the lower end DSLR's will be supported. Great idea though. An inexpensive for a remote/shutter release.


----------



## Isight (Oct 20, 2007)

Think that it will support my F100?  

I think that the DSLR Remote app for iPhone is neat. You can help position a model, take a shot, re position with out walking back to your camera. This is a huge time saver. Only useful in studio though.


----------



## 5tograma (Jul 20, 2010)

kps said:


> YouTube video by a third party:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks awesome
__________________
ambien
phentermine


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

MaxPower said:


> My D40 is not supported. Hopefully with future releases, the lower end DSLR's will be supported. Great idea though. An inexpensive for a remote/shutter release.


There is software for tethered shooting with the D40. Go to Sofortbild - Mac Tethered Shooting for the currently free app. Limited in usefulness as you can't "liveview" on the Mac screen but it does work to fire the camera and store the image directly on the computer.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Macified, it looks good. I just downloaded it and might give it a try this weekend.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

If anyone is looking for a new camera bag or backpack, the Canadian distributor of Naneu bags is having 30% off on many bags.

Naneu
www.naneubags.com/

Canadian distributor:
digitectrading.com


----------

